
Deep Learning Machine Beats Humans in IQ Test - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/538431/deep-learning-machine-beats-humans-in-iq-test/
======
SQL2219
Cliff Notes: computers can now answer IQ type questions on par with humans
that have a bachelor or masters degree.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe that means IQ tests are broken? Describe an opera or a play, and ask
"Why did Iago plot against Desdemona?" See what that AI can come up with. An
answer could be anything from early plot points, to Iago's poor upbringing
producing a sociopath, to the political and class climate in the playwright's
era stamping the bad guy as an elderly retainer.

~~~
simonhughes22
Every time AI makes some advance, people start to denigrate the difficulty of
the task. This is a well known pattern in the history of AI.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Same with the definition of human vs animal. Tool-making? Oh, Chimps do that.
Well how about planning and remembering? Oh, apes do that. Uh, well, making
lasers? We're still the only ones that do that, right?

Anyway I meant to draw the discussion to context, which AI's are still
lightyears away from mastering. They're still rule-following text machines.

